# EOS Vs. Audi A4 Cabriolet



## big_sos (Mar 4, 2007)

Does anyone have any comments on the Eos vs. the A4 Cabriolet. My comments are:
1. Audi about 10k more sticker mostly same features.
2. Soft vs. hard top (although the audi soft top is very nice).
3. Audi seems to have the more elegant interior.
4. DSG for VW vs. CVT transmission for Audi.
5. Same exact engine.
6. Weight about the same, although Audi is 8 in longer.
Anything I'm missing? Why would one pick one over the other. Thanks?


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: EOS Vs. Audi A4 Cabriolet (big_sos)*

If the Eos didn't exist, I would have gone for the Audi.
I went for a 2.0 TDi Sport with DSG and leather plus luxury pack, winter pack, nappa leather, 6xCD etc. and paid about the same as I would have done for a pretty base A4.
I like Audi just as much as VW and don't really consider them anything other than different badged models from the same company.
For me, the big decider was getting the hard top with moon roof. I have had soft tops before and increasingly worried about where I would park it and what condition it would be in when I got back. (I park at station car parks or city centre car parks during the working day).
I looked at both and went VW, a colleague looked at both and went Audi (his first convertible). I think he might have been swayed with the Audi having slightly larger rear (for his kids)


----------



## oab97 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: EOS Vs. Audi A4 Cabriolet (Gadgeteer1066)*

I looked at both and I'm leaning towards an Eos based on 3 things:
1) Price
2) Hardtop
3) Dealer network here in Houston. (Only 2 Audi dealers and both have a reputation for customer service issues)
Advantages of the Audi IMO are:
1) Slightly (very slightly) larger back seating area. This difference is mostly in available shoulder width not legroom or headroom.
2) Larger boot
3) Slightly nicer interior? Although to be honest I can really say why. Audi's have had great interiors for a long time but VW has made leaps and bounds and basically caught them on interior quality. (The Audi actually doesn't offer steering wheel controls for the sound system so VW has some advantages in this area)
4) Styling (purely subjective), the Audi is, in my humble opion, a more masculine looking auto. It's also more bland and dated so, as always, beauty/eye/beholder.
and...
5) The single biggest difference and main reason I would still choose an Audi over the VW is the Audi's available AWD. I would love to get my hands on a 250hp, VR6, AWD Eos, but they just don't make'em that way.
For me, if I don't end up with a new Eos I will most likely buy a used Audi S4 cabriolet for around the same money.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: EOS Vs. Audi A4 Cabriolet (Gadgeteer1066)*

It was primarily the hard top availability, at the price point, that swayed me.
We were originally looking at a Toyota Solara, but I stumbled accross the Eos while researching the Solara, and in the end, went with the Eos for a few reasons. Hard Top, DSG, and Roll Over Protection being the primary ones.
I didn't look too closely at the A4 because it was out of the price range I was willing to pay for a third car.
Like Norman, I see the Audi as very much a re-badged VW anyway, so if I was to compare the Eos against the A4 I think the main factors I would look at would be: Which is more important to me, the upgraded luxury and prestige of the Audi nameplate, or the hard top and DSG of the VW.
For me, the hard top would win out in the end.
I find the Eos to have a very unassuming look with the top up, this, in my opinion, makes it a less likely target for theives and vandals when it is in a public parking area.
Kevin











_Modified by just4fun at 9:30 AM 3-4-2007_


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: EOS Vs. Audi A4 Cabriolet (big_sos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *big_sos* »_4. DSG for VW vs. CVT transmission for Audi.

FYI, I believe Audi has had some serious teething problems with their CVT. I've heard of a few that had to be replaced, and it's a very expensive job; fortunately most so far have been done under warranty.
As far as I know, the DSG has been very reliable. I have little doubt that, once Audi gets it working for longitudinal engine mounts, their CVT will probably go away.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: EOS Vs. Audi A4 Cabriolet (big_sos)*

The Audi is available with AWD. whioh is a factor for some people, and the soft top does retain more trunk space...(although the Eos does an admirable job)


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: EOS Vs. Audi A4 Cabriolet (big_sos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *big_sos* »_Does anyone have any comments on the Eos vs. the A4 Cabriolet. My comments are:
3. Audi seems to have the more elegant interior.
Anything I'm missing? Why would one pick one over the other. Thanks?

I'll completely disagree with you on the interior. Audi does normally get positive reviews on the interiors, but its undeserved, and here's why....
Look at the Eos interior, its very clean and clear design language with everything placed exactly how you would expect it. Center stack is perfectly symmetrical and is up away from the gear shift. The instrument cluster is similarly symmetrical with crystal clear fonts and layout. Control buttons are logically grouped together, look at the radio...vertical and horizontal lines of buttons that are the same size and feel. I have "0" complaints about the Eos dashboard layout, its perfect. It was one of the key things that first drew me to the car in early 2004 when the Eos was known as the Concept C.








Now look at the confused Audi design language in the A4, its just all wrong. There's nothing symmetrical about the center stack, climate and seat heating controls are awkwardly low and ahead of the gear shift which blocks your view of it, and causes you to have to reach around the gear shift. The Font used in the gauges makes them look super cheap...like they were borrowed from a 1988 Nissan Pulsar. Tach and speedo are too deeply inset and oddly skewed to the right and left. Can you even get better pedals? The Eos takes the nice GTI dead pedal directly to clean up that ugly plastic look. Praise for this mass of irregularly shaped controls and confused layout is undeserved.








And now look, the new S5/A5 has adopted the stupid rice style gauges that start their sweep in the 6:00 position, and end in the 3:00 position. That's just counterintuitive, distracting, and cause for eye strain. Climate controls are still oddly placed behind the shifter. Modern Audi interiors look like Subaru or Mitsubishi designs. For as elegant and understated as the Audi exteriors are, the interiors simply do not match...its poor ergonomics.











_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 10:55 AM 3-14-2007_


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: EOS Vs. Audi A4 Cabriolet (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

While I like the interior of the A4 cab in general, I must say the climate controls are a bit of a pet peeve of mine. Not only are they badly placed, they're also a confusing mess of buttons. The VW Eos design is clear and straightforward by comparison.


_Modified by flubber at 1:16 PM 3-4-2007_


----------



## ehdg eos (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: EOS Vs. Audi A4 Cabriolet (flubber)*

It's a tough comparison that I thought long and hard about. The Pro's and Con's for me are these. In the EOS the advantage which one out and made it much more pratical was the CSC, roof. I wanted a hard top as this is more practical for me, since I live in NJ. Though it will be only be a weekend driving car for me. Price point too when loaded up the EOS was still cheaper then the Audi. The one down point that I hated giving up but since I don't plan to drive it in bad weather or as a daily commuter car I was







willing to for go the Quatro (4 wheel drive). I really wish the EOS came with 4motion that is the only feature IMHO it is lacking.
The other issue was I have a VW dealer that is less then 5 miles from my home and has been very good to me. The local Audi dealers are both over 20 miles from me and not in the directions I travel for work. 
ehdg


----------



## pepino1977 (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: EOS Vs. Audi A4 Cabriolet (big_sos)*

Come on... no need to split hairs.
The real reason they both are good:
Chicks dig 'em.








sorry, couldn't resist... but seriously. I think it depends on buyer loyalty. I know folks who live by Audi, then again... there are the ones who lean toward VW. I think VW has the "bang for the buck" but Audi has the silver spoon.
I guess a simple approach would be just pure brand name? For some that is work a 10k difference no qustions asked.
just my 2 cents


_Modified by pepino1977 at 5:46 PM 3-4-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: EOS Vs. Audi A4 Cabriolet (pepino1977)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pepino1977* »_I guess a simple approach would be just pure brand name?

I think that the two different brands (VW and Audi) are quite different - almost as different as VW and Mercedes, or Mercedes and BMW. For example, if you compare the Audi A8 to the Phaeton, or the Audi A3 to the Golf, there are really significant differences in the 'personality' of the vehicles, even though there is - supposedly - commonality between them.
I don't think it is a case of one being better than another, just of two very different products. It's not at all like the old days of Ford & Mercury or Chevrolet & Buick, when there was not much difference between platform-mates other than the grille and the badging.
Michael


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: EOS Vs. Audi A4 Cabriolet (PanEuropean)*

When you think of the group as a whole, and taking out Bentley, Bugatti and Lamborghini, I think there is quite a convergence across the ranges. Yes, they each have their own characteristics and appeal to different markets, otherwise there would be no point in the exercise, but much of it is in marketing and subtle marketing led design. 
There are strong similarities under the skin in terms of engines, transmissions, switch gear and so on. From Seat to Skoda, VW to Audi the strong family ties are there under the surface. I don't see any of these brands as being better built, or better designed than any other within the group. For example, under VW Skoda has gone from being the butt of bad jokes to a strong brand with a growing and loyal following.
Audi aspire (and are marketed) to be a sporty 'upmarket' range, Seat seem to aim for a more budget conscious sporty buyer.
For me, I look across the whole range for the bits that are important to me, currently, strong TDi engines married to DSG (or auto) boxes, good level of equipment and so on.
Before I bought the Golf GT TDI 2.0 DSG, I seriously considered the Audi A3. In the final analysis, I didn't see the Audi offered anything over the Golf to justify the higher price. The sport suspension in the Audi was set a little firmer (too firm) compared to the GT TDi. Sure they look different and have different interiors, but still very close relatives.
De-badge the lot and ask a person not interested in cars to put a whole bunch of them, including Mercs, Volvo and some other similar brands together and I think you would find the 'family' would all end up together.


----------



## capulet (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: EOS Vs. Audi A4 Cabriolet (Gadgeteer1066)*

When deciding between the two, I expected to prefer the A4 as I currently drive an A4 saloon and am quite happy with Audi as a brand. However, I found the EOS interior to be comparable to the A4 and some EOS controls easier to use (e.g. the climate control).
One difference I wasn't expecting was the experience of getting out of the back of the cars with the roof up, which will happen often enough. 
Getting into the back of both cars was easy. I am 6 foot and had set the drivers seat to a comfortable position for me. The A4 had a little (and I do mean little) more shoulder, head and leg room, but both were comfortable enough. No idea over long journeys, though. 
Getting out of the EOS, I tried to treat it as a saloon rather than a coupe and found it a little awkward and my back caught the roof, which was, as expected, solid. I tried again as if getting out of a coupe and had no problem. The same exercise in the A4 surprised me. I couldn't get out as my hip was catching against the bodywork!!







When my back caught the roof this time, there was a degree of give as you would expect, but it reinforced one of the real advantages of the EOS roof - security. The A4 roof just didn't convey the same feeling.
I tried the same technique that worked with getting out of the EOS and that didn't help. I eventually had to slip out pretty much sideways and found it far more awkward than the EOS. I would get used to it, but wondered why I needed to. I realised the driver's seat in the A4 didn't seem to go forward quite as much as in the EOS and the driver's door was not as long, so didn't provide quite the opening as the EOS. 
The two real advantages of the A4 for me - style and a more useful boot area when the roof is down - just weren't enough to compensate and in pretty much every other area, such as build quality, I would quite easily have accepted that exactly the same car but with an Audi badge was a real Audi, so that sealed it for me.
An EOS re-branded as an A3 CC ?? I think that would have been a tough call, but Audi say they aren't interested in hard top convertibles at the moment.


----------



## _Rick_V_ (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: EOS Vs. Audi A4 Cabriolet (capulet)*

I did test drive an Audi A4 Cabrio before buy my Eos, even though I couldn't really afford it (at least new, with the options I would've wanted). While it was definitely a nice car, it also wasn't enough to deter me from the Eos. 
Perceived or not, I felt the Audi was a bit more refined over bumps, etc. But the lure of the hardtop on the Eos is hard to deny. The Eos with one of the packages is pretty fully loaded. The price of a fully loaded Eos is basically the entry price of the Audi, which lacks some pretty necessary options for me, like heated seats.
While the interior styles were different, I also definitely saw the "family resemblance" in little things; like the general position of the vents, switches, etc. I don't consider this a bad thing, it's just a fact of life.
Audi may "say" they aren't interested in hard tops at the moment; but I think the operative words in that sentence is "at the moment". I've heard this too, and my read was that they wanted the technology to be teethed on the VW-line before they bring it into the more prestigious Audi line (I can be completely off-mark here, of course; I'm only speculating). After all, Audi will eventually (sooner than later) will have to have an answer to the other high-end makers with their hard-top convertibles (BMW, Volvo, etc).


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: EOS Vs. Audi A4 Cabriolet (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_I think that the two different brands (VW and Audi) are quite different - almost as different as VW and Mercedes, or Mercedes and BMW. For example, if you compare the Audi A8 to the Phaeton, or the Audi A3 to the Golf, there are really significant differences in the 'personality' of the vehicles, even though there is - supposedly - commonality between them.
I don't think it is a case of one being better than another, just of two very different products. It's not at all like the old days of Ford & Mercury or Chevrolet & Buick, when there was not much difference between platform-mates other than the grille and the badging.
Michael

I've always viewed VAGs strategy with the VW and Audi line as it has existed for the past decade is that both offer a car in the same segment (sizewise, even if VW is considered the Mainstream market while Audi the Prestige Luxury brand) 
For example the Audi A4 is traditionally compared to the BMW 3 series and the MB C class, and at least with the BMW it is priced very similar to it (BMW has just introed new engine choices for the 3 so the comparo might be currently lopsided in their favor) it offers similar options and packages...the Audi is usually a slightly larger car dimension wise, than the 3 series.
VAG then goes and offer you another choice which done on price put usually brings the same level of performance and features you can get in the entry level range of the A4/3 series...the Jetta. If you look at the performance, size and features it makes a very good alternative to an entry level 3 series. This can be applied to the Passat in respects to the 5 series. 
Audi is the direct competitor while VW is the indirect one.


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

^ See to me the Jetta is no way in the same class as the A4 or the 3 series. The Passat is on the other hand.


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: EOS Vs. Audi A4 Cabriolet (gizmopop)*

In the UK, Audi are always considered expensive for what they offer, with VW being seen as a more cost effective alternative for mechanically similar vehicles (Golf -v- A3, for example). Take the Audi out of the equation and VW are often seen as expensive besides the rest of the market, i.e. Ford, Vauxhall, Renault etc.
Build and interior wise, I have looked closely at both VW and Audi ranges and cannot see anything to differentiate between them. Exterior wise, I think Audi get the better designers!
In relation to BMW and Merc., I have owned both and recently changed in a Merc C Class Coupe for my Eos. Again, I really don't see a difference in build quality or finish between any of them.
I see the Audi as a more sporting range, designed to take on Mercedes and BMW head to head. I see VW as a less ostentatious range, far more understated, quietly superior to many other main stream marques








All that said, VW still have their 'odd out of segment' models, such as the high power Golf R32's etc. and of course the superb Phaeton, just to prove they can maybe?


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigFoot-74205* »_^ See to me the Jetta is no way in the same class as the A4 or the 3 series. The Passat is on the other hand.
 
You are mainly thinking price. I am talking dimensions, the physical size of the vehicle, the passenger and cargo space, the actual acceleration of each car. 

The Jetta is within an inch (some measurements larger some smaller) of almost every dimension of the 3 series. 
BMW 3/Jetta MKV
exterior
L-178.2/179.3
W-71.5/70.1
H-55.9/57.4
interior
F HR 38.5/38.5
R HR 37.5/37.2
F SR 55.4/54.8
R SR 55.1/53.1
F LR 41.5/41.2
R LR 34.6/35.4
Luggage cap 12 cu ft/ 16 cu ft. 
While they are *not* in the same class BMW is Luxury while VW is mainstream (even though the VW can and often does offer as much luxury features as the BMW) ,
the 2 cars are clearly in the same size segment. 
And a loaded Jetta 2.0T or GLI compares well to an entry level 328 ( similarity in price) The PAssat compares wel with the 5 series in this instance as well ( A loade Passat 3.6 4 motion is right around $40K which won't get you a base 525) 

That's why I call the VW in the indirect competitor...you don't get the perstige badge, but you do get the luxury performance and value. 


_Modified by gizmopop at 10:34 AM 3-15-2007_


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

I guess the difference here is that you're in US and I'm in Europe. Here the Passat is considered to be in the same class as the 3 series and the A4 (and the C class). OTOH, the Jetta is basically a sedan version of the Golf/Rabbit which is in the same class as the A3 and the BMW 1 series.
I see where you're coming from though and honestly, if I think about it I would say that the Passat fits halfway between the A4 and the A6 (or 3 series and 5 series) based on the size of the vehicle (not the price). And the Jetta also fits halfway between the A3/1 series and the A4/3 series (again, based on the size).
Anyway, I hope that made sense. I've been having a weird day.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

Edited the previous post ( meant to say they are not in the same class...







)
believe me I understand, I know that they aren't in the same class. VW is usually a tweener, just like you described, a Jetta spans from economy cars ( Civic, Sentra, etc) with its base model to near luxury (3 series, A4) with the loaded model.
: of note though, the 1 series was created to replace the 3 series compact. It did not always exist. (the 3 series Compact while a competitor to the Golf was still a 3 series)

_Modified by gizmopop at 10:35 AM 3-15-2007_
I'll pose a question as well...
How much $$ could VAG sell the Eos for if all they were to change on it were the badging from VW to Audi?


_Modified by gizmopop at 10:37 AM 3-15-2007_


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

Honestly, I think they could charge at least another $5000 for it if it wore the Audi badge. It really is well made and could easily be sold as an Audi.


----------

